# I Found Out At 33 Weeks!!



## KrisKitten

Im 18 (as of less than a month ago) and i found out just before my birthday I was 33 weeks pregnant. I had some idea i might be, which gradually got clearer over the few weeks before I went to the doctors but my periods never stopped because I never stopped taking the pill. At first I just thought i was getting a bit chubby, but having always been very skinny and able to eat whatever I want mostly I just thought my luck was running out lol. Then my boyfriend pointed out that the little belly i had was rock solid, which honestly hadnt even crossed my mind as weird untill he mentioned it. I went for a dating scan expecting them to tell me I was about 5 months, (considering i was putting on weight i assumed i must be a little way along) and the sonologist said 7! Iv honestly never been so shocked in my life, never in a million years did i think i would ever go to the doctors to be told in 7 weeks time i was going to have a baby. 
I told my parents and they have been shockingly supportive, letting my boyfriend (of a year nd a half) move in with us, buying everything well need, no expense spare, its been amazing and the last 4 weeks have been a real whirlwind with getting ready. The only problem im still left with really is the disbeleif its all really happening! Lol i always knew i wanted to be a mum someday but i never expected it to be now, and im incredibly lucky to have a very loving boyfriend and supportive family but honestly by the time i really beleive im pregnant (despite my stomach having now shot forward, theres no debating it now lol) ill of had my baby.
I always thought when i got pregnant i wouldnt want to know the sex but what with the disbelief at this happening i did find out and im very excited to know im having a baby boy!
The other thing is because i didnt know iv spent 7 months of my pregnancy smoking and drinking heavily and im terrified that therell be something wrong with him :S
Really I'm on here to meet other expectant or already mums that are under the age of 30, because despite having a network of family offering advice, iv kinda lost most of my current friends what with them not know how to react or what to do with me when we meet up.
Tbh im feeling kinda lonely
and bare scared of birth etc
so yeh!
Lol i look forward to any responses =]
(Im currently 37 weeks)


----------



## Duffy6684

Can I just say WOW first of all lol! Congrats on being pregnant but holy s"£$!! I can't begin to imagine how this past month has been for you lol. 

I can understand why your scared, you haven't had that long to get used to the fact that your going to have a baby. All I can say is try not to think too much about the birth and focus on the end result, your little boy. I hope all goes well for you and look forward to reading your birth story. xox


----------



## Genna

Wow! Welcome to BnB! You didn't feel any movements or anything! What a shocker that must have been, youll love it here :hugs:


----------



## Windmills

Wow, I can't even imagine how you must be feeling, 7 weeks is no time at all, especially to prepare for a baby! :hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

Blumin nora hun, how did you not feel kicks or some sort of movements? lol

There is a thread i think in preg general about people not finding out til late on too, Congratulations on your little boy!! 

what date you due ?


----------



## maddiwatts19

wow! that must have been a huge shock!!! but huge congratulations!!! :D i'm 20 and soon to be mum of 2, so if you wanna talk, just send me a private mail! :D xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Well when i must of been about 5 n half months when i remember feeling really weird rumblings in the bottom of my belly but that was just after my grandad died and i just didnt bother thinking about it coz there was so much stuff going on. Then a few weeks after that i had a family holiday to south africa for 3 weeks and it was about half way through the holiday I felt some movements that scared the life out of me coz they were quite clear. Tbh i just didnt really want to believe it, i went and got checked when i got back from holiday.
Due date 6th October =]


----------



## Kates1122

omg that is so crazy!!! congratulations, i know that you must be scared, most of us get 8 months to get used to it, and you only got 2!!! ahhh good luck girl!


----------



## Amyre

Wow! What a crazy thing to find out. I am hoping your bubs is happy and healthy and so are you. Good luck with things hon.


----------



## jelix9408

welcome to BnB and congrats! lol 
you mustve been in so much shock! 
hope you have a happy and healthy lil boy and if you ever want to message me feel free to! 
im 19 and 32 weeks preggo tomorrow. :)


----------



## nicholatmn

Wow! Welcome and congratulations!! I couldn't imagine finding out that late! You must be so shocked hun!

Good luck!! :)


----------



## sleepinbeauty

holy crap, woman!!

First off, CONGRATULATIONS!

Second, best of luck. I cannot even imagine! (Not that it'd happen here... I'm so paranoid and always up for peeing on a stick...and my family "pops" around 3 months... lol)


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats! my youngest sons birthday is the 6th Oct!! GOOD LUCK!! XX


----------



## ~curiosity~

Wow and I thought it was a shock to find out it the first month! Lol good luck hun and congratulations :) glad to know things are getting sorted xx


----------



## catherineq87

hi , 21 soon to be mother of 2! woohoo

omg congrats and wat a class story! enjoy ur last two months hehe not 9!ive a long wait now boo!


----------



## Abigailly

My God, I can't imagine how you must be feeling, I found out at about 7 weeks and 24 weeks on I still can't get my head around it!

Congratulations though!


----------



## RFBump

wow i dont know how you didnt know!!

for 17 weeks i spewed up constantly... and since about 18 week iv had an olympic trampolinist inside me!! 

congrats on not having the full wait like most of us had!! i wish id found out with 7 week to go... that would suit me... 34 week has been a binddddd!!!!!!!


----------



## KrisKitten

Lol thanks, yeh i dont seem able to do anything like a normal person.
Me n my OH have decided that my little boy is gonna be a spy or a ninjawhen he's older, sneaking up on us!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I vote international superspy. Ninjas are *never* found. hahaha


----------



## hydie

wow


----------



## lilies

Oh my gosh! 

I cannot imagine how surprised you were, I fell pregnant on the pill too so can understand the ''excuse me, what?'' feeling, but mine was at about 7 weeks! 

I'm astonished nobody else noticed the weight gain if you are normally so small? My mother noticed me changing shape at 8 weeks and was asking questions about my ''new fat'', lol. 

At least you know you are not getting fat, quite the consolation when you are used to being small as I well know! 

Best of luck with it all!


----------



## shaunanicole

Congrats hunny! :)


----------



## EmmanBump

WOW!!!!!
thats amazing!!!!
congratualtions hun!!!!


----------



## staycutee

omg congratulations but what a shock that must have been! i found out when i was only a few weeks gone, i cant imagine having been pregnant all this time and still not knowing (i'm nearly 31 weeks). had you felt the baby kicking etc and wondered what it was?
where in london are you from btw? 
xx


----------



## Christine1993

Congratulations :-D thats so amazing and what a great story to tell your baby when he's older haha. I wish i had had only a 7 week wait..feels like hes been inside me forever!! Good luck :-D xxx


----------



## Momma2Bee

WOW!! I wouldnt of guessed i was pregnant, i was on the pill to it toke me about 10-12 weeks to figure out. But... just wow!! 33 weeks, geez!


----------



## polo_princess

So what did you think baby movements were? By the time 33 weeks comes they sure are strong and have limbs sticking out here there and everywhere :confused:

Congrats anyway though :)


----------



## KrisKitten

Well tbh i first knew i must be pregnant about 30 weeks, thats when i first felt proper movements, but i was on holiday so i didnt go steaight to the doctor and coz i was with my mum i couldnt go get a test. Plus i didnt really want to believe it so i was in major denial. When i came back i booked the appointment with the doc and then she booked me in for a scan a few days later. I thought they were gonna tell me about 4 months, maybe 5 at the most. Never in a million years did i expect to be over 7 =S
honestly tho until about 31/32 i had absoloutley no stomach apart from the tiniest bump that just kinda looked like id pigged out at dinner. Im slim and i didnt put on ne weight anywhere else. Once i had the scan tho my stomach started swelling like crazy, like i could literally see the difference every morning i woke up. Its weird coz the sonologist said my baby was worryingly small when i had the first scan so she booked me in for another 2 weeks later and when i went for that they said he was absololutley perfect size and growing well. Its weird how knowing and accepting seemed to encourage him to do better =]


----------



## KrisKitten

missmurder said:


> omg congratulations but what a shock that must have been! i found out when i was only a few weeks gone, i cant imagine having been pregnant all this time and still not knowing (i'm nearly 31 weeks). had you felt the baby kicking etc and wondered what it was?
> where in london are you from btw?
> xx

Im from wandsworth, south west. U?


----------



## kellysays2u

Hey. I know a girl who didn't find out till 35 weeks... It was CRAZY. She never showed until she was about 37 weeks and even then you could barely tell she was pregnant. I guess she carried REALLY far back. Like the baby laid against her back. She said the only thing that was hard was labor cause it was all in her back but she still managed all natural. It was the strangest thing to all of us. But she was amazing and one of the best mommies around. She got everything set up in a week for her LO as she had him at 38 weeks. She also drank and smoke during her pregnancy and her Little boy is perfect. He was small at birth only about 5 pounds but he was breathing fine and came home after 5 days. They only kept him that long because she didn't have prenatal care and she had drank and smoked so there wasn't anyway to tell if that would cause anything. 

Well I wish you huge luck and amazing congratulations. You will be a great mummy no matter when you find out. Although I am sure it is really hard to get your head around. Although it didn't click to me I was going to be a mom till Athena was crowning and I actually said holy shit theres a baby!


----------



## staycutee

KrisKitten said:


> missmurder said:
> 
> 
> omg congratulations but what a shock that must have been! i found out when i was only a few weeks gone, i cant imagine having been pregnant all this time and still not knowing (i'm nearly 31 weeks). had you felt the baby kicking etc and wondered what it was?
> where in london are you from btw?
> xx
> 
> Im from wandsworth, south west. U?Click to expand...

im from victoria xx


----------



## Beccah

God 7 weeks to prepare - I'd be going off my nut ... as since becoming pregnant I've become a control freak with the baby stuff making sure everything HAS to be perfect :p lol


----------



## Sophie1205

WOW! Thats crazy.

I know someone who didnt know they were pregnant....... until........ they were in LABOUR! Imagine that?!
x


----------



## KrisKitten

i found some kinda evidence lol
me at 26 weeks:
https://i939.photobucket.com/albums/ad235/KrisKitten22/l_42eb9b32c01a8dc6880e3091cd0ded17.jpg


----------



## overcomer79

wow hun congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The only reason I thought to test was I felt really dizzy! I, like you, never really felt "proper" movements until week 30. This could be due to your placenta being in front. 

There is always 2 sides to finding out late:

1. You don't have the extreme lifelong wait/worry about the actual moment when you go in labor. Nor the worry of miscarriage in the first trimester (the worst!).

2. You only have 7 weeks to prepare! I started preparing at 20 weeks!!! 

I am sure your little boy will be just fine.


----------



## sarah0108

Hey hun!
huge congrats to you! and good luck with everything :)

im 16 and my baby girl is almost 4 months, feel free to pm whenever you like, even just for a chat x x


----------



## bluemoon

wow! congrats hunnie, bet that was a big big shock to u! and u didnt feel any movements or kicking? strange lol x 

take care of you and baby rememeber if you ever wnt to chat to anyone someone will always help x


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow your picture- u are tiny! U wouldnt've guessed at all!!


----------



## DiddyDons

wow thats fab news. I found out when I was 12 weeks, but I didnt have a period for 2 years and I thought finding out that late was crazy.....so cant imagine how you must hav felt. Congrats though.

Lots of love x x x


----------



## Love Bunny

Wooohooo! Skinny minnie! Haha lucky you  I'm a whale at 26 weeks! No disguising my buddah belly!!

:D

xX


----------



## gemini xo

That's scary! Good luck. :)


----------



## i_am_amy

Just wanted to say best of luck with everything :)
Hope you're both getting on well :)


----------



## expectinroxie

Hey!! Congrats!!! I couldn't imagine what you went through when you first found out!! that must have been shocking. I'm 19 and 30 weeks. feel free to ask any advice!! Send me a message if you ever want to talk or anything. I lost a lot of my friends too when they found out. Congrats!! again. This site has been more helpful to me than the advice of my family, hopefully the same can go for you! Good luck with it!!


----------



## Rebaby

Wow, that's mind boggling! Hope you're doing okay and getting your head around it all. I found out i was pregnant REALLY early on, in fact i had an inkling because of symptoms from about 5 days to a week after we conceived! So we're pretty much the opposite! Lol.

I am so glad your family and OH are being so supportive though, and i'm sure you'll find this site a huge help.

Congratulations!


----------



## butrfly

wow. that must've been quite a surprise for you!

congratulations and i hope the next 7 weeks will allow you to prepare for the life-changing moment of becoming a mom! :)


----------



## 3boys

good luck. I am 25 and expecting my 4th baby so if you need any advice or wanna chat just pm me.


----------



## impatient1

Wow congratulations and good luck hun!


----------



## halas

congrates and good luck that blows me out


----------



## Christine1993

Wowww!! Can't believe you didn't know you were pregnant up until 33 weeks! Congratulations! I would have loved to find out then..Saves a long 9 months wait! xx


----------



## mommabee

whoa! thats amazing!!! 
Kudos for you, and i hope your baby is fine , im sure the drinking didnt hurt him. its good to avoid it tho and im glad you are now !!! 

so plan on any names?! :D


----------



## KrisKitten

Thanks, yep everything seems to be working out perfectly. Its crazy coz i was so scared when i found out and at first i thought it was the end of the world but i rlly couldnt of hoped for things to turn out better. Im so looking forward to meeting LO, me and me OH are rlly happy and my family are so excited at the new addition. 
Iv left the name choice to my OH now, he can choose out of Joshua, Dylan or Jack (my fave is Josh)
we know his middle names though so hes going to be
"*******" Karl Michael OHSurname
middle names are after my dad and stepdad XD


----------



## annawrigley

i know youve had him now but i find your story so crazy. i knew at 2 weeks, just "had a feeling". weird how different peoples experiences are :) xxx


----------



## trashit

This is insane! I never understood how people dont know but jesus! Well congrats :) you must be feeling so muddled right now!! Im glad your family have been so supportive and dont worry about the friends, i have hardly any either anymore, just one of them things :( but good luck and let us know how you get on :) x


----------



## amandakelley

Wow! That is insane. o.o Just... wow. I don't know what to say, lol. That is just incredibly insane. I know you've had your baby now, I've seen pictures of him on one of your threads when he was born. :)


----------



## KrisKitten

lol im lookin at my LO now and i honestly dont understand how he managed to hide from me for so long.
lol even now tho hes such a quiet little angel.
hes my sneaky little angel :)


----------



## soozys1902

awwww im so glad for you

even tho he came as a surprise, it all seems worth it

congrats


----------



## lillprutten

I'm sorry OP if this is going to sound harsh but i just find it so incredibly hard to believe you wouldnt notice you are pregnant until 33weeks!
Even with period you would notice! Fetal movements from week 25 cant be mixed up with gases!
But congratulations and sorry for my somewhat harsh text I am just shocked you didnt notice!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

KrisKitten said:


> lol im lookin at my LO now and i honestly dont understand how he managed to hide from me for so long.
> lol even now tho hes such a quiet little angel.
> hes my sneaky little angel :)

Maybe he's part ninja?


----------



## KrisKitten

lillprutten said:


> I'm sorry OP if this is going to sound harsh but i just find it so incredibly hard to believe you wouldnt notice you are pregnant until 33weeks!
> Even with period you would notice! Fetal movements from week 25 cant be mixed up with gases!
> But congratulations and sorry for my somewhat harsh text I am just shocked you didnt notice!

I remember once feelin a bit queasy and i had this bubbling in my stomach, felt like my tummy was rolling inside but i thought id eaten something that disagreed with me. Around that time my grandad had just passed away (we were very close) and all my family were at my grandma's. Not only were we eating spicy currys every day (made me think it was food, even tho normally im fine), wen at one point some1 made a joke about me saying i felt queasy it did cross my mind but i just thought, nah im on the pill, i have my period atm and it just coz so much is going on its screwing with my head. 
I KNEW i was pregnant probly from about 30 weeks when i was on holiday it became quite clear, my tummy was rlly hard (my boyf pointed it out the day b4 i went) and towards the end of my holiday i felt him move quite clearly (probably the scariest moment of my life lol) and wen i came back i made the appointment. I say i found out at 33 weeks tho becoz i never actually took a test, i just went to the doc and he put his hand on my stomach wen bub moved and sed yep u r and booked me in for a scan. I rlly expected them to tell me i was about 4 months (i new i must b a little way along if i was showing and feelin movements) but never in a million years did i expect to be gone 7 months!!
Hope that helps explain it =]
it was all a combination of circumstances making me put worries out my head, periods and lack of weight gain that made me think i was safe for so long.


----------



## lillprutten

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make you write a defending post. I think I can be a bit harsh sometimes now when pregnant.
Must be nice to have had such a short wait! I am jealous! Imagine my long wait that's left:(
Congratulations to your baby!


----------



## Kates1122

lillprutten said:


> I'm sorry OP if this is going to sound harsh but i just find it so incredibly hard to believe you wouldnt notice you are pregnant until 33weeks!
> Even with period you would notice! Fetal movements from week 25 cant be mixed up with gases!
> But congratulations and sorry for my somewhat harsh text I am just shocked you didnt notice!

Hey! have you ever watched "i didn't know i was pregnant" on tlc, it is crazy....on another post someone said something about they carried their baby more toward the back so they never showed??? i think it is crazy but i believe it! you should watch the show, it is awesome


----------



## Momof2kiddos

Kates1122 said:


> lillprutten said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry OP if this is going to sound harsh but i just find it so incredibly hard to believe you wouldnt notice you are pregnant until 33weeks!
> Even with period you would notice! Fetal movements from week 25 cant be mixed up with gases!
> But congratulations and sorry for my somewhat harsh text I am just shocked you didnt notice!
> 
> Hey! have you ever watched "i didn't know i was pregnant" on tlc, it is crazy....on another post someone said something about they carried their baby more toward the back so they never showed??? i think it is crazy but i believe it! you should watch the show, it is awesomeClick to expand...

i'v seen it! its crazy!!! i mean i cant imagine what those ladies were feeling. they had to be thinking they were dying when that pain of labor hit. it was hard enough dealing with the pain but at least i knew why i was having that pain and that i was having a baby.


----------



## KrisKitten

lillprutten said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make you write a defending post. I think I can be a bit harsh sometimes now when pregnant.
> Must be nice to have had such a short wait! I am jealous! Imagine my long wait that's left:(
> Congratulations to your baby!

Dw lol i dont mind explaining. Imagine how much expaining i had to do with my family and friends, its kinda unbelievable lol.
You shoulda seen/heard me when the sonologist said 33 weeks, i was a little "harsh"er than u lol
xx


----------



## Serene123

I think your story is amazing! Truely! I would love to have seen your face when they said 33 weeks :rofl:


----------



## T'elle

my MIL didn't know she was pregnant at all on DH's sister she found out when she went in labour, she was a large lady at the time and was shocked when the drs said she was in labour when she went into labour in town shopping. x


----------



## mrsadair

i know of a lady who didn't know that she was pregnant until the doctors found out in the middle of her open heart surgery! he was delivered right then


----------



## b_izzle

KrisKitten said:


> Im 18 (as of less than a month ago) and i found out just before my birthday I was 33 weeks pregnant. I had some idea i might be, which gradually got clearer over the few weeks before I went to the doctors but my periods never stopped because I never stopped taking the pill. At first I just thought i was getting a bit chubby, but having always been very skinny and able to eat whatever I want mostly I just thought my luck was running out lol. Then my boyfriend pointed out that the little belly i had was rock solid, which honestly hadnt even crossed my mind as weird untill he mentioned it. I went for a dating scan expecting them to tell me I was about 5 months, (considering i was putting on weight i assumed i must be a little way along) and the sonologist said 7! Iv honestly never been so shocked in my life, never in a million years did i think i would ever go to the doctors to be told in 7 weeks time i was going to have a baby.
> I told my parents and they have been shockingly supportive, letting my boyfriend (of a year nd a half) move in with us, buying everything well need, no expense spare, its been amazing and the last 4 weeks have been a real whirlwind with getting ready. The only problem im still left with really is the disbeleif its all really happening! Lol i always knew i wanted to be a mum someday but i never expected it to be now, and im incredibly lucky to have a very loving boyfriend and supportive family but honestly by the time i really beleive im pregnant (despite my stomach having now shot forward, theres no debating it now lol) ill of had my baby.
> I always thought when i got pregnant i wouldnt want to know the sex but what with the disbelief at this happening i did find out and im very excited to know im having a baby boy!
> The other thing is because i didnt know iv spent 7 months of my pregnancy smoking and drinking heavily and im terrified that therell be something wrong with him :S
> Really I'm on here to meet other expectant or already mums that are under the age of 30, because despite having a network of family offering advice, iv kinda lost most of my current friends what with them not know how to react or what to do with me when we meet up.
> Tbh im feeling kinda lonely
> and bare scared of birth etc
> so yeh!
> Lol i look forward to any responses =]
> (Im currently 37 weeks)

Oh my god! You must've been like so shocked! I cant believe at 33 weeks you werent huge lol. Im 17 & 22 weeks pregnant. I found out when i was 8/9 weeks and had also smoked heavily, was going raving the lot! After i found out i was obvoiusly worried too but my 12 week scan, everything appeared normal & i got my second one tomorrow. You should be fine, i mean alot of people smoke and drink throughout their pregnancy and have healthy babies. They always say it makes a huge difference if you can stop though babe, thats why i did when i found out. Hope everything is okay, best of luck :D Here if you want to talk xx


----------



## impatient1

lillprutten said:


> I'm sorry OP if this is going to sound harsh but i just find it so incredibly hard to believe you wouldnt notice you are pregnant until 33weeks!
> Even with period you would notice! Fetal movements from week 25 cant be mixed up with gases!
> But congratulations and sorry for my somewhat harsh text I am just shocked you didnt notice!

I personally know a lady that didn't know she was pregnant, thought she was going through menopause, gained about 10 pounds but nothing too crazy. She found out that she was pregnant when she was about to deliver the baby on the way to the hospital.


----------

